
Show HN: A tool that manages GitHub Issues from Slack - mijustin
http://partyline.rocks/blog/github/
======
phoenixbox
If you're interested in building your own Slack integration, I wrote about how
we built ours here: [https://sprint.ly/blog/5-steps-to-a-slack-
integration/](https://sprint.ly/blog/5-steps-to-a-slack-integration/)

------
goodoldboys
This looks really cool, will try it out sometime this week. Thanks for sharing

~~~
mijustin
Thanks! Let us know how we can improve it!

partyline@quickleft.com

------
mijustin
Slack is great at pulling in notifications + conversation. But it's not great
for pushing out action based on those inputs. If I want to react immediately,
I have to use another tool.

This tool allows teams to create, delete, and manage GitHub Issues from Slack.

Our team's been using it for over a month. Being able to use _/ slash_
commands to manage our backlog's been really helpful.

------
victorantos
Awesome idea! This opens so many possibilities. I am now thinking to build
something similar for posting jobs, for example: /AngJobs title: Angular JS
Team-lead location: Amsterdam salary: 60eur/h

*AngJobs being a job board, [https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs](https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs)

